# لدى أستفسار خاص بشركة بدر الدين للبترول



## صقر مصر العربى (24 مارس 2010)

​[font=times new roman (arabic)]السلام عليكم و رحمه الله وبركاته
لدى أستفسار خاص بشركة بدر الدين للبترول أو أى شركة مشابهه تابعة لوزارة البترول :خالدة الوسطانى عجيبة الحمرا.....
أود أن أعرف ما راتب الكيميائى و ظروف عمله بها فى مواقع الأنتاج بالصحراء
لأننى أعمل بشركة خاصة ب1000جنيه و عندى فرصه للعمل ببدر الدين و لكن لا أعلم الراتب هناك .
و جزاكم الله خيرا

​[/font]


----------



## صقر مصر العربى (24 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله وبركاته
لدى أستفسار خاص بشركة بدر الدين للبترول أو أى شركة مشابهه تابعة لوزارة البترول :خالدة الوسطانى عجيبة الحمرا.....
أود أن أعرف ما راتب الكيميائى و ظروف عمله بها فى مواقع الأنتاج بالصحراء
لأننى أعمل بشركة خاصة ب1000جنيه و عندى فرصه للعمل ببدر الدين و لكن لا أعلم الراتب هناك .
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mahnoud nabih (30 أغسطس 2010)

بص هي المرتبات حلوة اوي لاني كنت باتدرب فيها وهاتكون اكتر كتير من اللي انت شغال فيها دا كمان والجو اللي بيوفروه في الشغل والاقامة توكل على الله
واتمنى على الله منك لو انت اشتغلت هناك ياريت لو تقدر تخدمني 
انا مهندس كهرباء حاصل على بكالوريوي هندسة القوى الكهربية عام 2009 بتقدير عام جيد جدا مع مرتبة الشرف


----------

